# Elite Echelon 39



## DutchMike (Jun 26, 2016)

Havnt shot en Echelon 39, but since hoyt dropped the Tribute I have been looking for an alternative. You could try the win&win Dragonfly 40. Yes its Korean made, but have anly read good things about, including from a fingershooter. Its a dark horse though, not much on the internet about it.
If you try , pls let us know how it performs for fingers...
Mike


----------



## trickyfl (Feb 24, 2008)

I did shoot dragon fly with fingers , only issue with that the riser is thicker than most and hard to get the rest over enough to tune , but does shoot good but i keep going back to older longer hoyt. My buddy is shooting echelon 39 with fingers it is a smooth bow


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Rebuild older Hoyt’s or frankenbow something to make it 45” ATA. Lots of fingerbows in the classifieds. I can say I know several very good finger shooters using the win win but just too short for me


----------



## climberike775 (Apr 1, 2020)

I have been trying to get the Echelon 39 to shoot with fingers so far no luck. Maybe the way I shoot makes fingers is new to me.
Rh shooter
hdx rest

Had trouble with the bow when I got it used it had a horrible left tear, I moved the cable slide far to the right as I could and still nothing and seemed dangerous. Then I shimmed the cams no luck, so I started to move the limbs around 
that fixed it, the highest deflection limb ended up being on the bottom right side not top left where it started. New stings and now am back to where I started i shoot through paper and cannot get a repeatable tear and its okay that its not perfect but some are so bad. 
I have the NAP flipper rest on it now. Maybe try a free flyte with a plunger next or just set this up as a 3d only bow or sale the thing. Back to the lab later today see what I can come up with. 
timberdoole will not work on this bow the location of the cable slide prevents it from working properly, also the ripcord micro max does not work it is impossible to adjust without moving the cable slide.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

What is your draw, Lbs of bow and arrow size and length???


----------



## climberike775 (Apr 1, 2020)

27.5" draw
60 lbs
axis 400 26.5" 100 gr
axis 34 26.5" 100fr
hunter xt 400 27.5" 1gr
22 series 26" 120 gr
I tried all these arrows


----------



## climberike775 (Apr 1, 2020)

Its got to be shimmed I hate pressing the bow over and over to check the shims. More of a chance of somthing breaking cables or strings slipping etc. I hate pressing it in the case I miss something and something goes wrong. If I did not have a good press Id be stuck in the water trying to fix the shim I feel for the guy that gets a new top line bow and cant work on his new bow like I can. He should not have to in the first place that should be pretty close to center shot it makes me mad but. I got the ritual 35 shooting sweet but it was a fight and had to steal shims from the 39 to get there.


----------

